# New (to me) Toro 826



## CP241 (Nov 22, 2020)

Howdy. I stumbled upon an old 826 today. I just moved to Michigan from the south, so shoveling doesn’t sound like fun. This was $125 and less than a mile from me so it seemed like a no brainer. Toro has always made great equipment and it really appears to be in great shape. Shear pins are good, transmission shifts smooth. Runs great, fires up first pull. It’s leaking gas from the carb and making my garage stink but that’s no big deal. I’m quite familiar with small engine stuff so not concerned at all about that.

question is, how can I identify what year this is? It does have safety handles and stuff on it so from what I gather, after 1984. All the serial numbers and labels on the machine are present and in good shape, so I can read all the numbers. I’m just trying to identify the correct year so I can make sure to get the correct parts. Hopefully oem parts are still available...

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome, if ya know the numbers don't keep them a secret.
List them?


----------



## CP241 (Nov 22, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome, if ya know the numbers don't keep them a secret.
> List them?


LOL sorry didn’t even cross my mind. Do these help?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

All you need to do is go to the Toro web site and order manuals 
and the Briggs and Stratton site for the engine parts list.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

since toro NO longer lists years by serial number for many model's on thier web site and yours is one of them Parts – 826 Snowthrower | Toro
your engine was made june 28 of 1979 on assembly line 10 making it possible toro put it on that very early first year 38150 or possibly 1980 model year using your serial number


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to SBF!

I picked up an 826 in the middle of last season (Link.)

If you don't have experience with the briggs updraft carb, you're in for a treat curing that fuel leak. It's usually the emulsion tube and there is a TSB for it (Link).


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

that is a 1980 Toro






Toro 38150, 826 Snowthrower, 1980 (SN 0000001-0999999) Parts Diagram for STARTER MOTOR KIT MODEL NO. 37-4630 (8 H.P. & 11 H.P. SNOWTHROWER MODEL 38150 & 38090)


Toro 38150, 826 Snowthrower, 1980 (SN 0000001-0999999) STARTER MOTOR KIT MODEL NO. 37-4630 (8 H.P. & 11 H.P. SNOWTHROWER MODEL 38150 & 38090) Exploded View parts lookup by model. Complete exploded views of all the major manufacturers. It is EASY and FREE



www.jackssmallengines.com










Parts – 826 Snowthrower | Toro







www.toro.com




.


----------



## CP241 (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks guys.
I’ve been reading about safety switches and stuff that were introduced in 1984. What would that entail?

this has the levers on either handle and if you release one, it shuts off if it’s in gear or has the auger running. If it’s in neutral it will idle. But that’s about it as far as I can tell.
Just want to make sure. The serial number does appear to be pretty low so it would make sense that it’s an older 38150 too, so curious what additional safety switches would be implemented.

sorry fir all the questions, I’ve never lived where I’ve needed a snowblower before. But looking forward to using it. I love toys!


----------



## 140413 (Sep 14, 2020)

*Most Parts 4 That are Now NLA. TORO Does Not Use BLOODY Sheer Pins In There. They Are Grade 5 Bolts. 1980 Is The Year of That 1.*


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

CP241 said:


> Thanks guys.
> I’ve been reading about safety switches and stuff that were introduced in 1984. What would that entail?
> 
> this has the levers on either handle and if you release one, it shuts off if it’s in gear or has the auger running. If it’s in neutral it will idle. But that’s about it as far as I can tell.
> ...


Hopefully this link (Link) helps testing interlock switch functionality; I was also able to reverse engineer the interlock module.

Edit: if that's truly a 1980 model, lucky you...there's no interlock module; the ignition gets directly grounded by the interlock switch circuit.

Edit2: added the wiring diagram from the 1980 model. N/C (normally closed) means that when the switches are not engaged, they're closed.


----------



## CP241 (Nov 22, 2020)

Thank you all for the help. I’ve ordered a carb rebuild kit and a set of the Teflon washers. It’s functional now, just leaks gas. After this season I’ll look into tearing it down and rebuilding anything it needs. It’s in great shape with no rust, should be a good candidate to make a real nice machine.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

CP241 said:


> Thank you all for the help. I’ve ordered a carb rebuild kit and a set of the Teflon washers. It’s functional now, just leaks gas. After this season I’ll look into tearing it down and rebuilding anything it needs. It’s in great shape with no rust, should be a good candidate to make a real nice machine.


You going to use it?
Don't end up like this.


----------



## CP241 (Nov 22, 2020)

Wow, no! I’ve started it to confirm that it runs and everything works. Aside from that I’m not going to be using it until I change the oil and fix the gas leak at a minimum. I already emptied the tank to stop it from stinking LOL. If I have time before we get a substantial amount of snow I’ll use it once that is done. What I meant was once it’s warm and spring comes I will probably go through it with a fine tooth comb. But until then just want function over form


----------



## CP241 (Nov 22, 2020)

Got the carb rebuild kit but didn’t need anything in it. Carb was clean as a whistle and all the gaskets looked pretty new. Also got the Briggs kit with the little plastic sheet of washers. Really, that’s all I ended up using. Fuel leak appears to be solved, dry as a bone. Tweaked the carb a bit, adjusted the float height, changes the oil and she purrs like a kitten. Fires up first pull and really runs great. No funny noises other than the discharge chute being a little loose on its little turret. But overall I’m happy now, and will put some more work into it once this winter is over. Thanks for the help!


----------



## CP241 (Nov 22, 2020)

hi again!

machine runs like a top. Gotten to use it a few times now. I do think it’s probably way more machine than I need for my little driveway LOL but it is fun to use. It throws snow like crazy though I’ve learned to pick my direction carefully... the dry stuff blows back in your face when you go against the wind. Sorry, southerner here learning as I go 

quick question, it’s happened a few times on me. It just sputters out and dies. But then I turn the auger back off and put it in neutral it fires right back up immediately. I’m thinking one of the safety switches must be acting up, I believe every time it’s happened was when I was turning so thinking the handle switch. But I just wanted to put a feeler out there in case there’s something common with these that I may not find as easily (like the Teflon washers on the emulsion tube, that’s a great tip)!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

@CP241 it sounds like you're developing an appreciation for the 826 Beast!

That sounds like something in the interlock circuit. Go around and clean all of the connections and see if the problem goes away for ya!


----------



## CP241 (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks. That’s where my suspicions are, just figured I’d post up because you folks know this stuff and I’ve never owned a snowblower before (I’ve only seen snow once in the last 20 years or so before moving here...) I never would have guessed about the washer on the emulsion tube!

gotta admit this thing is fun. We’ve had some super wet slushy stuff it spewed a good 20 feet like a giant snow cone machine. We haven’t had more than a couple inches yet but it’s still early. Feels out of place for me to “want” a foot of snow LOL but I’ll be ready when it comes! Maybe pick up a single stage for the light stuff because this thing is definitely overkill... especially since I only have about 30 feet of driveway. Gets me out and done quick at least!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we've had so little snow the past few years in my area ( detroit / dearborn ) that even my toro 521's seem like overkill


----------

